# Parasite



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

Just do a google search on "appbario 13" -
you'll find a lot of places that can help!
Or - go here -
{bleepingcomputer.com}


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. The reason I came here is I don't know which of the many places online to trust.

Thanks ofr that link. I will check it out.


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

You can trust "bleepingcomputer" -
110% of the time!!


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

If anyone else has this problem, and it is a problem if you get it, copy and paste the following link for removal from Google Chrome. Seems to have worked for me.

chrome://extensions/

So far, it is as simple as clicking on the garbage can for removal. I hope it is removed anyway. The toolbar is no longer showing.


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks!
Good to know!
"RF"


----------

